# Buckling or tying a western cinch...



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

We sort of just had this conversation here: http://www.horseforum.com/horse-tack-equipment/western-saddle-please-advise-what-accessories-103883/

I've saddled and ridden literally thousands of times with Western rigging and a buckled cinch. I've had a Blevins buckle blow out from under me and my stirrup fall to the ground, but I've never once had the cinch come undone. If you've got quality tack and you "lock and load" properly, there is no reason for the buckle to loosen.

Interestingly, I've noted, practically without fail, all the backyard ******* hicks around here tie their cinches, and all the serious professional horsemen buckle.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I prefer tying as it allows more leniency in the tightening of the cinch. If it's a buckle, it's either in this hole, or in the one above, or the one below. 90% of the time, it hardly seems to matter, but I've had days where one seems too loose and the other seems to tight. Can't explain it, but it's so.

I also double loop my cinch to help prevent loosening of the know. It makes it more difficult to tighten from the saddle, but I'd sooner dismount and adjust the cinch anyway.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had one pop off the buckle using a Weaver cinch on a Circle Y saddle. Just once, and it didn't matter since my gelding's withers are tall and long...the saddle just stayed there. But he seemed worried about something, so I dismounted and checked. I prefer a nylon latigo, so maybe it was slippery enough to slide off.

I suspect tying makes more sense, but I still use the buckle. I sometimes do both, but about 80% buckle.


----------



## Duren (Oct 25, 2011)

I use nylon and I tie...I've always tied and I've never once had a problem. The buckle doesnt seem as secure to me.


----------



## BornToRun (Sep 18, 2011)

I tie seeing as how my latigo has no holes in it :$


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

I've usually tied, but I got another saddle a few years back & I don't like the rigging-I tried to have it changed to just the one plain circle, but that was too expensive, so I bypassed my problem by using a tack-a-berry, which is a kind of buckle, & that is working for me.


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

I've just switched to western after 20 some years riding polo and 3 day eventing.
I HATE how far apart the holes are on the western rigging especially compared to on english billets, so I tie with a latigo on both sides. It seems much more adjustable and hasn't given me any issues yet. I go around twice, and use a cinch that has two roller slots (I don't really know how to explain it) so I have been able to tighten and retie from the saddle.


----------



## Amber and Mac (May 12, 2011)

I was taught to tie it. I buckle it on some occasions but usually end up tying it anyways because I feel so unsecure when it's just buckled. Also, I feel that when I buckle it, It's either too tight or too loose. I want the most comfortable but secure tightness for my horse. Personal preference is what I think it is ;p Depends on what horse and the rider.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I was taught to tie and I've never really tried buckling it. I have a nylon latigo that doesn't have holes down far enough to just try it without burning a new one in it, so I probably won't be anytime soon.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

For the people saying you can't get the holes to line up....that tells me you have the wrong size cinch for your horse.


----------



## Joe4d (Sep 1, 2011)

Sense I dont Sell my name to anyone with a penny that wants to stamp my name on the latest variety of snake oil, I'm not a professional so evidently not allowed to just buckle. I buckle and tie.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Mine's not terrible, but Abby used to be quite a chunk, which is why I got a bigger one. She has since toned up a bit.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Now that I think about it, I used to have a nylon latigo (that I used on the off side of the saddle) that was very slippery and wouldn't stay tight unless I buckled it. So I buckled and tied it because that made me feel double-y safe. haha That buckle did come out once, I think due to the latigo being pulled up gently by the tie, but since it was tied, I didn't die.
At camp, where I'm in charge of 12 horses + tacking them up and then supervising them being ridden for 5-6 hours a day, 6 days a week, we've never had issues with tying either. This is a very interesting discussion to me. 
Also, at camp I liked the dynamic-ness of tying. Most of the time we didn't have the correct cinch size for a given horse (we get different horses every year so there's no predictability with what we'll need) so it was nice to be able to tie wherever. 

And I can safely say that the people who taught me to ride where definitely ********. However, I am anything but a *******. :lol:

That's interesting that most people, so far, seem to tie, makes me feel less like the one weird kid in class!


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I will buckle if I am doing flat path trail riding, but I prefer the cowboy knot when my horse and I go rock climbing.


----------



## Bellebaby (Nov 21, 2011)

I have done both, and I prefer tying it. Like others have said, it gives you more options on how tight the cinch is. I also put the latigo around twice, just because mine is sooooo long. I think, it's really just a matter of preference.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I was taught to tie, don't even know why there is a buckle! Buckle jus gits in th' durn way... Spect ima *******, hillbilly
Mor'n likely an durn proud! Never had a slipt saddle, sticks juuuus fine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've only ever buckled mine and in about 20 years of saddling my own horses every day, I've never had one come undone, even with nylon latigos. I keep regular latigos on both sides of my saddle so that I can easily adjust both sides to keep the cinch centered. Not so easy if you are using an off-billet because you have to really loosen the latigo to tighten the billet a hole. Plus, latigos on each side give me much more lee-way in how tight or loose the cinch is.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

For those of you having problems with a buckle coming undone: Make sure you pull down on the top latigo layer so that the tongue lodges against the ring as shown in the pic. This is what locks the latigo in place.
http://i573.photobucket.com/albums/ss180/4painthorses/**********/cinch-buckle-3.jpg


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Never thought of myself as a *******, but I do tie.


----------



## Countrylady1071 (May 12, 2010)

We buckle at our barn (40+ horses in training, worked five days a week which means a lot of horses ridden every day!) and we haven't, in the eight or so months I've worked there, had one come undone.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> For the people saying you can't get the holes to line up....that tells me you have the wrong size cinch for your horse.


Nope. The location of / distance between the holes is not related to the length of the cinch.


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

When I started riding, I only knew to tie. Now I usually buckle. Having a knot inside my leg is just uncomfortable when riding. Also, my wife's horse got a white spot from where her knot was tied. 

I've only saw one strap that was buckled come undone and it was with a nylon strap. Knots with nylon straps don't seem to hold as well as with leather straps.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

I was first taught to tie it. When I started working with my trainer though, I started to prefer buckling.

I honestly feel it's perfectly secure, as long as it's laying flat against the buckle. I'm also much shorter legged, so it lays smoother under my leg. I think it's preference really, but I pretty much always buckle unless I run out of holes or something on a certain horse, then I'll tie. I did punch more holes though to give me a wider option..


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

I buckle.

I ride often enough that I know where it needs to line up on that horse. Just as you know which hole you normally buckle for the throatlatch. 

Buckle method is also great for folks like my husband with physical issues. He can adjust the saddle without dismounting.


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I tend to buckle. I have tied. I prefer to buckle. I have one cinch that does not have the center prong so I have to tie it. 

Shrug.

I can not say I have ever encountered a problem with the holes being too far apart or not working. 



I am confused by the comment that says the buckle gets in the way.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

NorthernMama said:


> Nope. The location of / distance between the holes is not related to the length of the cinch.


No, but whether or not the holes line up with the cinch buckle sure does...



Alwaysbehind said:


> I am confused by the comment that says the buckle gets in the way.


I suppose if you tie it rather than buckling, you're prone to getting stabbed by the tongue!


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

I've always tied. Actually, (  ) until seeing that picture, I never even realized that that center 'prong' was for. Goes to show you how observant I am.

I've noticed with a lot of our saddles though, there aren't any holes at all in the latigo (almost all of ours are leather) or if there are, the latigo is so long that it doesn't even remotely come close to where it should be, if I were to buckle it. Are these saddles just made to 'traditionally' tie it, then?

Now I'm curiouse :lol: I want to go try and buckle one now!


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Endiku said:


> I
> I've noticed with a lot of our saddles though, there aren't any holes at all in the latigo (almost all of ours are leather) or if there are,


Then yes, that is a latigo that was designed only for tying.



> the latigo is so long that it doesn't even remotely come close to where it should be, if I were to buckle it.


That's why you wrap around multiple times to get the holes to line up. It also makes it far more secure. Do people not wrap around multiple times when they tie? I think that would worry me about all the strain put on a single layer of latigo....


----------



## Stillstandin (Nov 10, 2009)

I buckle although as a child I was taught to tie. The only time I have ever seen a cinch come undone, and it was not mine, was with a nylon latigo. As a teenager I had a saddle with nylon latigos that had to be tied, it always felt like they slipped and loosened during my rides. Now all of my saddles have leather latigos that are double looped then buckled. I have not had a cinch come undone and I have barrel raced, team penned, ranch rode, drug cattle on a rope....even ridden in some rough country of the Rockies.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

bubba13 said:


> ...Do people not wrap around multiple times when they tie?...


With my horses, and using a 28/30" cinch, I need 3 wraps to make it possible to use the holes, and then just barely. 4 wraps for certain. With nylon, that is tolerable. With leather, I fend it best to punch extra holes, and cut the leather to a reasonable length. 

My mare is 15.3, but only weighs 900 lbs. I think she was a model in a previous life. That would explain her attitude toward her mane, too...toss, flip, toss again! 

I tried tying today, and may go back to it - even if that makes me a *******, hick rider. 2 loops, tie, and the rest can hang in the holder.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

I buckle the off side, and tie the near side. Leather against leather creates grip. I always tighten every saddle, then bridle, then lead, then tighten again, often playing with the girth or cinch immediate before I mount so that my horse will hold his breath and make it tighter, therefore easier for me to mount. Usually I can put my fist in between the girth/cinch and the horse after a workout, and I like that, except I want less play if it's English. The holes in my latigo straps are cut too far apart for me to trust a good fit.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

I was taught to use the 740 knot. I have issues with the buckle for some reason, and I just think the knot is more secure.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Jessabel said:


> I was taught to use the 740 knot. I have issues with the buckle for some reason, and I just think the knot is more secure.


740 knot?


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

bubba13 said:


> I suppose if you tie it rather than buckling, you're prone to getting stabbed by the tongue!


I can see getting stabbed if it is not buckled. I can not see the buckle being in the way if you buckle and I thought that is what I was reading.



bubba13 said:


> That's why you wrap around multiple times to get the holes to line up. It also makes it far more secure. Do people not wrap around multiple times when they tie? I think that would worry me about all the strain put on a single layer of latigo....


I wrap multiple times buckling or knotting.


----------



## nuisance (Sep 8, 2011)

cacowgirl said:


> i've usually tied, but i got another saddle a few years back & i don't like the rigging-i tried to have it changed to just the one plain circle, but that was too expensive, so i bypassed my problem by using a tack-a-berry, which is a kind of buckle, & that is working for me.


i grew up tying, but also had tack-a-berries. I've seriously been thinking of getting another one, just haven't seen one when around the tack to remind me. 



bsms said:


> with my horses, and using a 28/30" cinch, i need 3 wraps to make it possible to use the holes, and then just barely. 4 wraps for certain. With nylon, that is tolerable. With leather, i fend it best to punch extra holes, and cut the leather to a reasonable length.
> 
> My mare is 15.3, but only weighs 900 lbs. I think she was a model in a previous life. That would explain her attitude toward her mane, too...toss, flip, toss again! :d
> 
> i tried tying today, and may go back to it - even if that makes me a *******, hick rider. 2 loops, tie, and the rest can hang in the holder.


our horses are about the same size, i use the same size cinch also. 

My saddle came with a nylon , hated it! Went and bought a leather one. Nylon stretches and gives more than leather. I've never had one come untied, nor have i ever had the tongue poke my leg, i just tuck it up close to the latigo, and put my stirrup down.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Wallaby said:


> I don't ride western anymore so this is purely for the sake of interest and research, just saying.
> 
> I keep seeing people saying that just buckling a western cinch is SOOOO much better than tying and since I was always taught that you must tie the cinch or it could be dangerous, I'm just a little confused.
> 
> ...


Well I have the tendency to agree with you. I find a lot of people do it different and it is also dependent on what kind of riding you do.

For me, we do alot of roping and we use a different kind of saddle than most people on here.

We use leather latigos on both sides, no holes. When we buy a cinch it is a mohair or mohair blend stranded (but not the wide roper style) with the regular old fashioned circle dees. We buy them short, I buy 26" or a 28" cinch and we ride big horses. And I will explain why... we find that with our saddles(a couple of mine have drop plate rigging) and with how much roping we do a shorter cinch seems to hold our saddles better. The cinch dees will come a few inches above the elbow when cinched. Some people may argue that this may gall a horse, but we have never had a problem especially using mohair. So given that the dees are set that low you risk getting a spur stuck in them, this is why we cut the tongue for the buckle off. I have seen people ride with cinch buckles this low and hang a spur. We always tie our latigos on BOTH sides- not just the "on" side. We use a different knot, not what I call the "farmer knot" which can be a little bulky under your leg. This also allows for plenty of adjustment for riding multiple horse of different sizes. We like the mohair and leather latigo setups, because it allows for stretch, which is handy for roping and your horse being able to breathe. 

When riding for trainers they seem to use the buckles, which is fine, it suits their purpose. As long as the cinch is long enough that you don't hang a spur. I find that leather latigos that are used with buckle style cinches wear faster. And I despise those "smart cinches" with the roller buckle! Somehow I ended up with one, the roller pulled my colts winter coat out. The roller would ice up-I promptly threw it out!

Anyhow I have rode with them both ways but I prefer to tie..


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Sahara said:


> 740 knot?


I was wondering too. I tried Google, but it didn't help.

Maybe it is a knot that stays tight even when the horse runs at 740 kts? I'm pretty sure my mare has hit that when bolting...


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

Wow! I'm loving all these responses! 
I feel so much more informed now. 

For those who buckle, do you just buckle and go or do you check to make sure it's still buckled at intervals during your ride? I'm guessing you probably don't feel the need to check it often because you feel secure with that method of cinching, like I did when I was tying?  

I think my problem when I buckled (and had it come undone) was that I didn't pull the latigo looser again to tighten the buckle against the metal ring thing, so it came undone because it wasn't tight. Tacking error! haha

When I was tying, I'd do 3 loops around, tie, then any extra latigo got either passed through the latigo keeper thingy in front or the ring for the back cinch. I got to where I knew exactly how much latigo should be left over (and through the latigo keeper/back cinch ring) so I never had an issue knowing if the cinch was going to end up too loose or not.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

bsms said:


> I was wondering too. I tried Google, but it didn't help.
> 
> Maybe it is a knot that stays tight even when the horse runs at 740 kts? I'm pretty sure my mare has hit that when bolting...


I tried Googling the elusive "740 knot" as well....I am at a loss:lol:

But I tried to find images on the internet for what I was trying to explain and couldn't find it either. And the method we use is pretty common in our neck of the woods.

However I did find an image of what I call a "farmer knot" or "California knot"..


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

bubba13 said:


> For the people saying you can't get the holes to line up....that tells me you have the wrong size cinch for your horse.





Northernmama said:


> Nope. The location of / distance between the holes is not related to the length of the cinch.





bubba13 said:


> No, but whether or not the holes line up with the cinch buckle sure does...


? None of this is making any sense to me. How would the size of the cinch determine whether or not the holes line up with the buckle?


----------



## SaddleOnline (Oct 20, 2011)

I vary, depending on the situation and the horse. I normally tie, but it is probably more habit than anything else.


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I've done it both ways. It's all a matter of preference. If you prefer to tie it, then tie it. If you prefer to buckle it, then buckle it.

I tell ya. Y'all could argue over the color of the sky.


----------



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I tried Googling the elusive "740 knot" as well....I am at a loss:lol:
> 
> But I tried to find images on the internet for what I was trying to explain and couldn't find it either. And the method we use is pretty common in our neck of the woods.
> 
> However I did find an image of what I call a "farmer knot" or "California knot"..


I buckle on the right and tie on the left. And the knot I use is the same knot pictured, only I prefer to do it the opposite way. Meaning go across, up, through, and down from MY right side. But the same knot. I never had a name for it though.


I hope that makes sense.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I tried Googling the elusive "740 knot" as well....I am at a loss:lol:
> 
> But I tried to find images on the internet for what I was trying to explain and couldn't find it either. And the method we use is pretty common in our neck of the woods.
> 
> However I did find an image of what I call a "farmer knot" or "California knot"..


Could you take a picture of the way you tie your cinch? Years ago an old-timer showed me how to tie the knot your talking about but I have forgotten how. I've never tied a cinch except on a pack saddle. I've also never had a cinch come undone. This week I've roped twelve head of 5-700 lb cattle and my saddle never moved. Some latigos don't have holes or don't have enough holes but that's quite easy to fix. Buy a hole punch and punch some holes.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

NorthernMama said:


> ? None of this is making any sense to me. How would the size of the cinch determine whether or not the holes line up with the buckle?


If the cinch is too long, you can wrap the latigo around so many times that it bunches up and/or you get too thick with all the layers, while still bypassing all of your holes and being unable to buckle. I've had this happen when trying to ride a standard donkey. I couldn't even tie it, either, because there was too much bulk with the overwrapped, bulging latigo. I just wrapped it tight and checked it frequently for loosening.

If the cinch is too short, the holes bypass the first loop but won't reach the second, so again you can't buckle. I ran into the latter problem a lot with my 32" cinch and the hugely obese 1300+ lb Appaloosas I was riding. I'd end up either having to let the cinch way out on the off-billet side, thus making it uneven, or give in and tie.


----------



## caseymyhorserocks (Apr 5, 2010)

I tie no matter what, nylon or leather.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

AH! Thank you Bubba. I understand now. I was on a completely different wave length. I have never buckled a western cinch so the whole looping and buckling combined thing was throwing me off.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

kevinshorses said:


> Could you take a picture of the way you tie your cinch? Years ago an old-timer showed me how to tie the knot your talking about but I have forgotten how. I've never tied a cinch except on a pack saddle. I've also never had a cinch come undone. This week I've roped twelve head of 5-700 lb cattle and my saddle never moved. Some latigos don't have holes or don't have enough holes but that's quite easy to fix. Buy a hole punch and punch some holes.


I can do that!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

Cowchick77 I was wondering the same thing as Kevinshorses, I was thinking it was the quick release way of tieing a latigo in a round ring rigging. 

My wades are flat plate rigged and the D is built in so you couldn't tie if you wanted to. The whole buckle or tie issue and the single or double rigged debate is like arguing politics or religion, you're best to stick with what you like best and leave it at that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> Cowchick77 I was wondering the same thing as Kevinshorses, I was thinking it was the quick release way of tieing a latigo in a round ring rigging.
> 
> My wades are flat plate rigged and the D is built in so you couldn't tie if you wanted to. The whole buckle or tie issue and the single or double rigged debate is like arguing politics or religion, you're best to stick with what you like best and leave it at that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I understand, if you were to look at flat plate drop rigging you would think buckling would be the easiest... I will post a pic tomorrow.. it is similar to what I call a "farmer knot" ...but different...lol

I agree
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

COWCHICK77 said:


> I understand, if you were to look at flat plate drop rigging you would think buckling would be the easiest... I will post a pic tomorrow.. it is similar to what I call a "farmer knot" ...but different...lol
> 
> I agree Mike, this is one of those things.... no matter what you do or where you are from it is different...
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

^ ahhh!!! Not sure what happened above.... that is what happens when your phone is smarter than you are!!! LOL!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

When I used to ride in a regular roping saddle, with full rigging, I always tied. 

Then I bought a Wade saddle with dropped rigging and couldn't tie anymore because the knot would be under my leg, so I converted to using the buckle.

I loop my latigo through the cinch ring twice, pull tight (in increments) and make sure I pull the latigo back towards the loose direction again until the tongue is tight against the latigo. (Like the photo someone posted earlier.) I have never, ever had one come undone (knock on wood). I don't think it CAN because the tongue is putting pressure against the leather and buckle. As long as the holes don't rip or something, I don't think it can go anywhere. Then I put the excess through the keeper near the saddle fork, so if something did come undone, I should see it pulling on the keeper.

So I think a lot of it has to do with how your saddle is rigged. With some saddles you almost have to buckle or the knot will get in the way. 

I had an older horsewoman show me a different way of doing a rigging knot some time back, and she said she never had it come undone and it was less bulky than the California or farmer's knot, but I didn't trust the looks of it. I don't have a picture and am not sure if I remember how to replicate it, but it had to do with putting the latigo through the rigging, twisting it once, and running it back under the rigging again. 

I do like that the farmer's knot allows you perfect adjustment and you don't have to try to get to the next hole or wonder if the current hole is too loose. But you know what? Now that I am used to the buckle I kind of like it.


----------



## Mike Zimmerman (Oct 30, 2011)

trailhorserider said:


> I had an older horsewoman show me a different way of doing a rigging knot some time back, and she said she never had it come undone and it was less bulky than the California or farmer's knot, but I didn't trust the looks of it. I don't have a picture and am not sure if I remember how to replicate it, but it had to do with putting the latigo through the rigging, twisting it once, and running it back under the rigging again.


That's the quick release I was talking about, I'm sure there's a name for it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

Mike Zimmerman said:


> That's the quick release I was talking about, I'm sure there's a name for it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It has been the "norm" for us, so I don't have a name for it... but like I saidv I will post a picture tomorrow...I am sure it is the same knot.... you can only tie it so so many ways. I am just not articulate enough to explain! Lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

I wonder if the term 740 knot refers to the shapes the latigo makes. I thought of that because we explain to kids how to do the knot at the summer camp I work at by saying backwards and upside down Ls. But does that make sense? Kind of out on a limb, but just my two cents.


----------



## RoCru (Jul 19, 2009)

I guess I'm one of those "backyard ********" that tie instead of buckling. I've always tied and I've never had an issue, also, for me, it's easier to adjust.


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

*Pictures of the Quick Release Knot*

Here are some pictures of the knot we use... I show it on a couple different saddles- ring rigged, drop flat plate.

I don't find this knot bulky and it has NEVER came undone or loose.

If you want to release it all you have to do is jerk the tail of your latigo.


----------



## bubba13 (Jan 6, 2007)

Is that even a knot? Just looks like a twist to me.


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

I tie mine. And if you watch any of the horsemen around here, they do the same. It's security. The buckles don't seem safe to me either. One girl at State last year was coming off her barrel run, the buckle came undone, and the saddle slipped off when she pulled up and landed her right underneath her horse's back legs.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

CowChick, that is one cool "knot." I think I'm going to have to try that and freak out a bunch of people!  I have never seen that before.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Chick, that looks interesting, but I do have a question. How in the world do you get the cinch tight enough for roping and still have enough leeway to mess around with the excess and get it positioned correctly?


----------



## COWCHICK77 (Jun 21, 2010)

smrobs said:


> Chick, that looks interesting, but I do have a question. How in the world do you get the cinch tight enough for roping and still have enough leeway to mess around with the excess and get it positioned correctly?


When I first cinch up I don't do it too tight so I can get my latigo under my dees. Then once I have made my knot I can tighten everything. The knot will hold its position even if its a little loose. I hope that makes sense...

I keep calling it a knot, but I guess technically it wouldn't be. It is basically just the latigo folded over itself.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## usandpets (Jan 1, 2011)

COWCHICK77 said:


> Here are some pictures of the knot we use... I show it on a couple different saddles- ring rigged, drop flat plate.
> 
> I don't find this knot bulky and it has NEVER came undone or loose.
> 
> If you want to release it all you have to do is jerk the tail of your latigo.


I don't think that would work with my saddle. My latigo straps are really thick. I don't think it would fold over and lay that flat. Maybe that's why when I tie it, the knot seems bulky.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

I buckle most of the time. My favorite daily driver saddle isn't exactly conducive to tying either. Here's a pic of it cinched loose on the rack to see (it desperately needs a good cleaning), it's a reiner, set up to really mold around your horse so there is no drag when your fender goes forward in a hard stop. Almost a western version of a close contact, I love the freedom of movement the rigging set up gives.


----------

